# Spiele ruckeln plötzlich



## MKRaiden (1. Juli 2009)

*Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Morgen zusammen

Ich hab nun schon einiges mit Rechnern erlebt, aber was meine Kiste hier seit heute abzieht lässt mich arg an meinem Informatikerlatein zweifeln.

Bei besagter Kiste handelt es sich um einen inzwischen nicht mehr ganz taufrischen, 2,5 Jahre alten DesptopPC mit damals recht aktueller Ausstattung (Athlon64 X2 4200, passendes Mainboard, 2Gig RAM, 2x250 GB S-ATA II Platten und ner 256 MB Geforce 7950), der bis heute auch ohne murren eigentlich alles gespielt hat. Betonung liegt auf bist heute. 

Seit heute fangen auf einmal alle Spiele so nach ca. 20-30s (manchmal auch ner Minute) wie wild an zu stocken. Dabei sage ich bewusst stocken weil es nicht das übliche "ich bin zu langsam und zeige nur drei frames pro sekunde" Ruckeln ist, sondern wirklich ein Stocken Marke "ich lauf ne sekunde, halt kurz an, lauf ne sekunde,...".

Dabei ist es vollkommen egal ob ich ein altes Pharao, ein inzwischen nicht mehr ganz neues Half Life 2 oder das aktuelle Sims 3 starte, das Ergebnis ist überall dasselbe.

Habe inzwischen schon sämtliche Treiber auf den neusten Stand gebracht. Nix, Dann auf die Temperaturen geschoben, Prozessor und Platten laufen aber bei um die 40°, der gute alten Geforce nen neuen Kühler verpasst (kommt jetzt nicht mehr über 70°C). Nix. Alle Spiele und Treiber neu installiert, Details runtergedreht (haha bei Pharao, sah gut aus^^) sämtliche Programme im Hintergrund, inklusive Virenscanner und FW mal gekillt. Nix.

Wie gesagt so langsam weiß ich nicht mehr weiter. Bevor ich aber jetzt anfange mir bei Freunden kompatible Hardware zusammen zu schnorren um nach und nach Teile auszutauschen, wäre ich euch dankbar wenn einer von euch vielleicht noch ne idee hat.

LG
Raiden


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Laufen die Platten denn auch im DMA-Modus?


----------



## harl.e.kin (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

tippe mal auf hitzewelle(netzteil zu warm?)


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Irgendwas scheint da zu warm zu werden.
Überprüf mal die GraKa, einfach mal das Seitenteil öffnen, einen Ventilator davor stellen und reinblasen lassen.
Dann noch mal spielen.


----------



## Badazz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Notebook (Gtx7950) nur gehts bei mir darum das zb Grid 20 sekunden flüssig läuft und von jetzt auf nachher eeewig langsam und unspielbar wird. wenn man dann kurz ins windows geht kann man glück ham das es kurz flüssig weiterläuft bis alles wieder träge wie sau wird. is mittlerweile bei allen 3D die etwas power brauchen.

Pc hab ich platt gemacht und dachte es wird besser.. Fehlanzeige
Hoffe einer hat ne lösung


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Ist das nur bei dem einen Spiel?


----------



## Badazz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Unterschiedlich 

zb Rainbow six Vegas 2     ja
Earth 2160                     nein


Gut vorstellen kann man sich mein Problem zb bei strategiespiele wenn man immermehr Einheiten im Lanspiel hat und alles einfach nimmer flüssig läuft

Manchmal hat man auch  Glück und Vegas zb läuft 6 min gut...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*



Badazz schrieb:


> Gut vorstellen kann man sich mein Problem zb bei strategiespiele wenn man immermehr Einheiten im Lanspiel hat und alles einfach nimmer flüssig läuft


 
Das ist Sache der CPU und hat weniger etwas mit der Grafikkarte zu tun.

Andere Treiber getestet? Die GraKa ist ja nicht mehr die neueste.


----------



## Badazz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Japp aber die auswahl ist ja nicht wirklich riesig bei einer 7950 und dann auchnoch im Laptop, die meisten sind schon über 1 jahr alt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass die Kühlung der GraKa nicht mehr optimal läuft.
Hast du mal Furmark durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## Badazz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Was mich richtig ärgert is einfach das es ja läuft und ich net unbedingt in vollen details spielen muss..

und dann kackt des so ab  wenns wenigstens garnet erst laufe würde neeeeeeee ich muss mich zutote ärgern


----------



## Badazz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

also die ersten 20 sekunden läuft es flüssig, bis der lüfter lauter wird und dann läufts mit 2- 4 fps weiter...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Dann hast du sicher ein Temperaturproblem.
Installiere Furmark, lass es im Fenster laufen und starte gleichzeitig GPUz. Dann beobachte dabei die Temps, wenn Furmark läuft.


----------



## Badazz (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Beides drauf allerdings zeigt mir gpuz unter sensor keine temp an...


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Upps... das ist schlecht, dann hat die GraKa keine Sensoren.
Läuft denn Furmark durch?


----------



## Badazz (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Wie lange läuft des programm den? ^^ bei 12 min hab ich erstmal abgebrochen  wird heute wiederholt


----------



## Badazz (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Spiele ruckeln plötzlich*

Also Lappi auseindergebaut, "Staubdämmmaterial" rausgeholt und siehe da  

ER LÄUFT WIEDER  

Dankschee


----------

